# Church burning the Quran--what would you do if this were happening in your town?



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

http://gawker.com/5595885/florida-ch...ran-day-on-911

What do you think would be an effective way of protesting or working to counter their message?


----------



## mariamadly (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.pbs.org/niot/about/niot1.html


----------



## Callimom (Sep 14, 2004)

oh this hurts my heart.

Is there an interfaith community that can stand up to this?
Any way to protest the protest like those who oppose Fred Phelps do?
Organize educational forums and opportunities?
Celebrate Ramadan as a community in advance of this?
Have the library or a local theatre show The Peace Tree?
Have a peace festival?

Do some sort of communty support for Muslims (sell t-shirts to raise funds for interfaith educational programs?)

There's a thread in Spirituality about dealing with intolerance (and hate) towards muslim - maybe some of the mamas there have suggestions.

hth
Karen


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Finding the interfaith community in your area and having them hold a demonstration. Contact the local media and invite them.

Encouraging all the people of faith that you know to write letters to the editor in favor of religious tolerance.

And the Not in Our Town site has some great ideas. Maybe you can sponsor a view of the PBS show?


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

Thank you so much. I really, really love the Peace Tree idea and am looking into a way to get these around our city in anticipation of this awful event.


----------



## mamabadger (Apr 21, 2006)

Wow. Would it help to try and remove the discussion from conflicting religions, and focus on the issue of book-burning?


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

I have removed a couple of posts from this thread. This thread is for discussion of how to counter the action of the Church in question. This is not the place to air your religious grievances, or discuss how bad all religion is. Please do not post in this manner. Thanks.


----------



## Callimom (Sep 14, 2004)

OP any update on community support for opposing this "church"?


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karenwith4* 
oh this hurts my heart.

I would at least write a letter to the church stating their methods are inappropriate. I would be afraid to live in a town where this was happening. How long before they come for you?


----------



## AtYourCervices (Feb 22, 2009)

http://creativeseminole.com/2010/08/...ing-the-quran/

There ya' go.


----------



## Callimom (Sep 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AtYourCervices* 
http://creativeseminole.com/2010/08/...ing-the-quran/

There ya' go.

Oh that is beautiful.
Thank you for posting that.


----------



## kmeyrick (Aug 30, 2006)

I think that people need to be aware of them and I believe authorities should keep an eye on them in case they get violent.

However. They are using these strategies to build publicity and notoriety. Under no circumstances will arguing or debating work. They aren't interested in proving their point or convincing anyone of anything. They are trying to intimidate people and make them uncomfortable. I think it's best to defuse them by responding with stony silence and focusing on efforts that promote peace and tolerance.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kmeyrick* 
I think that people need to be aware of them and I believe authorities should keep an eye on them in case they get violent.

However. They are using these strategies to build publicity and notoriety. Under no circumstances will arguing or debating work. They aren't interested in proving their point or convincing anyone of anything. They are trying to intimidate people and make them uncomfortable. I think it's best to defuse them by responding with stony silence and focusing on efforts that promote peace and tolerance.

I agree with this. I know it's small potatoes, but when I was in high school a local church organized a book burning for the Harry Potter series. It was mostly a way to get their name out there and make it stick in everyone's mind.


----------



## Callimom (Sep 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kmeyrick* 
I think that people need to be aware of them and I believe authorities should keep an eye on them in case they get violent.

However. They are using these strategies to build publicity and notoriety. Under no circumstances will arguing or debating work. They aren't interested in proving their point or convincing anyone of anything. They are trying to intimidate people and make them uncomfortable. I think it's best to defuse them by responding with stony silence and focusing on efforts that promote peace and tolerance.

I agree with not engaging/debating but I do think it is important for the community to say: Our community believes in tolderance and peace. We do not condone hate.

Silence can often be interpretted as agreement/approval or indifference.


----------



## MommaKitten21 (May 12, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kmeyrick* 
I think that people need to be aware of them and I believe authorities should keep an eye on them in case they get violent.

However. They are using these strategies to build publicity and notoriety. Under no circumstances will arguing or debating work. They aren't interested in proving their point or convincing anyone of anything. They are trying to intimidate people and make them uncomfortable. I think it's best to defuse them by responding with stony silence and focusing on efforts that promote peace and tolerance.


http://www.cnn.com/2010/US/09/06/flo...ex.html?hpt=T2

This article talks about what could possibly happen to our troops overseas if this church goes through with the book burning. It makes me sick to my stomach there is no tolerance







I would think if these people at this church want to make a statement, they shouldn't burn the book, they should support our troops in someway to make THEM stronger... not more prone to serious attacks from the Taliban.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

This is a CHRISTIAN church that's gonna do this?! Whatever happened to "love your enemies"?! They'll just look like hypocrites and fools and the possible repercussions...


----------



## MommaKitten21 (May 12, 2009)

I e-mailed the pastor of the church... wondering if I will get a reply! If I do, I will post it!


----------



## almama (Mar 22, 2003)

I love the minister's idea of reading from the Quaran. I had just been thinking it would be great for lots of people to show up at the church with hoses and just spray water. People could spray water all over the country too. Honestly it sounds cheesy compared with the awfulness of the act, but it would be peaceful, dramatic and easy for people to do.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Keeping it peaceful is the key. Don't stoop to this church's level.


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

When people do this I figure out what charity is the polar opposite of what they believe and make a donation in their "honor". Then, sometime, I let them know.

It is slactivism but its about all I can do right now.

I'm on lots of wacky mailing lists now.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

There is breaking news....it might be cancelled. There is conflicting reports right now.


----------



## MommaKitten21 (May 12, 2009)

Yeah, I've been reading it all.... so he is only going to cancel if IF the mosque location is changed? So stupid.









I saw that the Chaplain who is running for parliament overseas called forth to murder American babies if this church goes through with burning the books.

Truly a sad situation, one hate crime only leads to another.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommaKitten21* 
Yeah, I've been reading it all.... so he is only going to cancel if IF the mosque location is changed? So stupid.









I saw that the Chaplain who is running for parliament overseas called forth to murder American babies if this church goes through with burning the books.

Truly a sad situation, one hate crime only leads to another.

Yeah.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

I would call the church and express my displeasure.

I'd look for some counter protest to join, and if there was none I would approach our local pastor about it. I would be thinking of something along the lines of a quiet prayer vigil, rather than a rowdy protest.

There is another side to this that bothers me though. Christian Bibles are regularly burned, along with whole church buildings, in other parts of the world, and this does not garner national attention, or violent street protests. There is very little activism geared towards protecting and helping them, and certainly no front-page stories and presidential invovlement. This one looney with his congregation of 50 is an attention-seeker, and the attention he's gotten has fed his ego, just as the flag burning and "Death to Christians" protests have boosted his ideas that Islam is violent. I think it's shameful all the way around, and it's a never-ending cycle of violence and broken relationships that hurts my heart. I don't care what religion people are, there is no excuse for *any* of this behavior--book burning, flag burning, calls for violence.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cappuccinosmom* 
There is another side to this that bothers me though. Christian Bibles are regularly burned, along with whole church buildings, in other parts of the world, and this does not garner national attention, or violent street protests. There is very little activism geared towards protecting and helping them, and certainly no front-page stories and presidential invovlement. This one looney with his congregation of 50 is an attention-seeker, and the attention he's gotten has fed his ego, just as the flag burning and "Death to Christians" protests have boosted his ideas that Islam is violent. I think it's shameful all the way around, and it's a never-ending cycle of violence and broken relationships that hurts my heart. I don't care what religion people are, there is no excuse for *any* of this behavior--book burning, flag burning, calls for violence.

Dh raised this point last night. He said that soldiers were told to collect and burn all of their Bibles overseas because it might be offensive to have them around...but most people don't know that.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Let's keep this thread focused on counter-activism to this event, if it does happen.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdinaL* 
Let's keep this thread focused on counter-activism to this event, if it does happen.









Could we start a thread in Spirituality or something? (not all of us can comment in N&CE)


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

No, I'm afraid that if one was started in Spirituality, it would get moved to N&CE. It is a news story, and it belongs in N&CE.

I am not moving this thread, I just would like for it to stay on topic for the Activism forum.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdinaL* 
No, I'm afraid that if one was started in Spirituality, it would get moved to N&CE. It is a news story, and it belongs in N&CE.

I am not moving this thread, I just would like for it to stay on topic for the Activism forum.

I didn't think you'd move it. There's just so much more to discuss!


----------



## Tradd (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm in the Chicago area and I heard on our all-local programming wonderful AM station (WGN) that a local United Methodist congregation announced that it was going to be giving away Qurans at the 10 am service this Sunday. I've tried googling it, as I know which suburb and the name of the pastor from the radio today, but I can't find mention of it.


----------



## Italiamom (Mar 18, 2009)

I would be so sad if this were happening in my town. I am so sorry that this must be weighing on your heart.

Whatever action you choose, make sure it is an action to demonstrate love and peace, not an action to aggrivate or make a point (which doesn't seem to be your intention, but still).

This reminds me of the quote from Ghandi...

"An eye for an eye leaves the whole world blind."

Bible burning... Qur'an burning... War and violence... All so very sad and such a waste of human energy.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tradd* 
I'm in the Chicago area and I heard on our all-local programming wonderful AM station (WGN) that a local United Methodist congregation announced that it was going to be giving away Qurans at the 10 am service this Sunday. I've tried googling it, as I know which suburb and the name of the pastor from the radio today, but I can't find mention of it.

There are several organizations giving away Qur'ans as their response. The Military Religious Freedom Foundation announced a "Restore a Qur'an Day" intention to donate a Qur'an to the Afghan National Army for every one known to be burned. CAIR has a longstanding "Explore the Qur'an" program which donates Qur'ans upon request, and they announced an intention to pledge to donate 200,000 additional Qur'ans through their program in direct response to Dove World Outreach's plan. Etc. If one is looking for just *something* to do, many such organizations -- including both that I listed -- accept donations to help fund their programs.


----------



## HeatherAtHome (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 
There are several organizations giving away Qur'ans as their response. The Military Religious Freedom Foundation announced a "Restore a Qur'an Day" intention to donate a Qur'an to the Afghan National Army for every one known to be burned. CAIR has a longstanding "Explore the Qur'an" program which donates Qur'ans upon request, and they announced an intention to pledge to donate 200,000 additional Qur'ans through their program in direct response to Dove World Outreach's plan. Etc. If one is looking for just *something* to do, many such organizations -- including both that I listed -- accept donations to help fund their programs.

I love this idea!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I don't know, I see this guy as being in the same realm as Fred Phelps. Giving attention just spurs them on, and this week there was talk of Obama possibly calling the guy about this. I think that last thing we need to do is give people like this even more attention.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tradd* 
I'm in the Chicago area and I heard on our all-local programming wonderful AM station (WGN) that a local United Methodist congregation announced that it was going to be giving away Qurans at the 10 am service this Sunday. I've tried googling it, as I know which suburb and the name of the pastor from the radio today, but I can't find mention of it.

That is an excellent idea!

I am not sure if we have anything going on here or not. We have friends in town this weekend.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommaKitten21* 
I e-mailed the pastor of the church... wondering if I will get a reply! If I do, I will post it!

I'd check with the moderators before posting that.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna* 
I don't know, I see this guy as being in the same realm as Fred Phelps. Giving attention just spurs them on, and this week there was talk of Obama possibly calling the guy about this. I think that last thing we need to do is give people like this even more attention.

Agreed. I would say more, but this isn't the place to discuss that part.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Well it's over

http://cbs4.com/local/pastor.church.burn.2.1907533.html

Florida Pastor Terry Jones has completely backed down from his earlier pledge to stage a publicity stunt and burn the Koran. He now says his church will, "not today, not ever" burn a Koran, even if a mosque is built near ground zero


----------



## Ron_Low (May 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 
There are several organizations giving away Qur'ans

Of course the English text of the Qur'an is also available free online.

One could counter a Qur'an-burning stunt by printing out and disseminating what you find when you search the Qur'an for the word "burn."


----------

